# brain surgeon at university



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

hello.
can a brain surgeon work in a university??
if yes how much is the salary and how many hours poer week??
thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

iroka said:


> hello.
> can a brain surgeon work in a university??
> if yes how much is the salary and how many hours poer week??
> thanks


I'm sorry but your questions make absolutely no sense.


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> I'm sorry but your questions make absolutely no sense.


ok no probleme i mean can a brain surgeon work as professor in university and no longer at hospital.if yes he can how many hours per week and if possible the salary


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

iroka said:


> ok no probleme i mean can a brain surgeon work as professor in university and no longer at hospital.if yes he can how many hours per week and if possible the salary


Sure, you can always teach. But usually that involves teaching a certain number of courses per semester, not a set number of hours per week. Terms vary between universities. You'd have to contact the schools to see what the terms of employment might be.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

iroka said:


> ok no probleme i mean can a brain surgeon work as professor in university and no longer at hospital.if yes he can how many hours per week and if possible the salary



What sort of Brain surgery are you looking into ???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> What sort of Brain surgery are you looking into ???????
> 
> Jo xxx


Beats me how a brain surgeon can teach brain sugery without some brains to operate on. I don't think I'll volunteer mine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Beats me how a brain surgeon can teach brain sugery without some brains to operate on. I don't think I'll volunteer mine


Oh, do you have one then LOL ??!!! (sorry, I couldnt resist it )


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for all.i asked because i heared that the master is necessair to teach.and i look for an average of hours of work per week because i thing that brain surgeon work a lot and what is the salary.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

iroka said:


> thanks for all.i asked because i heared that the master is necessair to teach.and i look for an average of hours of work per week because i thing that brain surgeon work a lot and what is the salary.



You need to make contact with universities that teach in this field. Unfortunately this sublect is not common knowledge, nor would I imagine, a fixed salary

Jo xxx


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

iroka said:


> ok no probleme i mean can a brain surgeon work as professor in university and no longer at hospital.if yes he can how many hours per week and if possible the salary


I'd really imagine they'd expect you to put in a full week's work. Were you hoping to combine it with stacking shelves on the graveyard shift at the local supermarket or something?


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

who can answer my questions it is so clear??
how a brain surgeon can become a professor at university and not at hospital
how many hours the average he have to spend per week at university consedering that the research will be at home if it is possible
and his salary
thanks


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

hello.my questions are so clear so who can answer it clearly
how become a brain surgeon a professor at university and not at hospital
how many hours per week in average will he works consedering that the research will be done at home
and his salary
thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

iroka said:


> hello.my questions are so clear so who can answer it clearly
> how become a brain surgeon a professor at university and not at hospital
> how many hours per week in average will he works consedering that the research will be done at home
> and his salary
> thanks



This is not a medical forum, we have no idea. You must contact the relevant universities, neurology depts, and hospitals to answer you

Jo xxx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

iroka said:


> hello.my questions are so clear so who can answer it clearly
> how become a brain surgeon a professor at university and not at hospital
> how many hours per week in average will he works consedering that the research will be done at home
> and his salary
> thanks


As there is no such thing as a "brain surgeon" your questions make no sense.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

twostep said:


> As there is no such thing as a "brain surgeon" your questions make no sense.



Exactly!!! Neurologist specialising in.........

Jo xxx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Exactly!!! Neurologist specialising in.........
> 
> Jo xxx


Troll or youngster?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

twostep said:


> Troll or youngster?


um...... youngster looking for a way in to the USA lol!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

twostep said:


> Troll or youngster?


Probably a young troll


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> um...... youngster looking for a way in to the USA lol!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


Do you have to be a brain surgeon now to get in?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

By any chance, have you recently been watching reruns of "The Beverly Hillbillies" - Jethro Bodine also dreamed of being a brain surgeon, but later changed his mind....


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you all for a good laugh!
Veronica, how come we never get anything this funny on the Cyprus threads? We are all very boring!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Thank you all for a good laugh!
> Veronica, how come we never get anything this funny on the Cyprus threads? We are all very boring!


Probably because we don't have loonies in Cyprus


----------

